# Soitollasinhan



## Maabdreo

Hei!

Yonan kappaleessa 'Matka' on lause:



> Otat salaa, mut _*soitollasinhan*_ kuljetat siivin laulujen aikain taa



Ymmärtäisin sanan _soitollasihan _(soitto + -lla + -si + -han), mutta mikä tuo keskellä oleva _n_ voi olla? En ole aivan varma, että laulaja oikeasti sanoo sen, mutta näin se kirjoitetaan monella nettisivulla.

Olemme työkaverin kanssa keskustelleet tästä nyt yli tunnin, joten on aika palata töihin ja kysyä teiltä


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

_Soitollasinhan_ ei ole suomen kielen sana, ainakaan minun tietääkseni. Kuuntelin tuon kohdan pariin kertaan ja mielestäni siinä lauletaan _"soitollas' vinhaan kuljetat"._

Netistä löytyvien laulunsanojen oikeellisuutta ei oikein voi arvioida niiden yleisyyden perusteella, niitä kun kopioidaan sivustolta toiselle virheineen kaikkineen. Niinkuin tietysti paljon muutakin.


----------



## Maabdreo

Ahaa, no olipa sitten tylsä kysymys. Kiitos vastauksesta!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Hyvä kysymyshän se oli!  Toivottavasti vastauskin on oikea. Aika nopeastihan tuo kohta laulussa menee, vaikea siitä on varmaksi sanoa.

Laulujen sanat on joskus vaikeita tulkita. Siksi kai "väärin kuullut laulujen sanat" onkin ihan oma huumorin lajinsa. Kun on kerran mieltänyt sanat jossain muodossa, on hirveän vaikea enää kuulla niitä muulla tavalla.


----------

